# cat won't go outside



## sophiecat (Mar 22, 2008)

as you all might know i acquired a cat last month (20th march) and shes been settling in nicely. A little timid but thats to be expected i suppose. 
I was advisedto keep her in for at least 2 weeks so that she didn't run off. 
WELL now she won't go out at all. :lol: 

I go out with her but she dashes back in the house as if shes terrified.  

I would like her to go out and get some fresh air really but i don't want to freak her out when shes not ready. 

I was just wondering if any of you cat experts out there have experienced anything like this and have any advice for me???  

Im wondering if she is scared of being abandoned again so daren't leave the security of my house - its a sad thought but maybe theres something in it. 

thankyou for reading my post. x


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well...most of th US cat owners here would tell you to just keep her inside, it's safer for her and if she's happy there...great!

But, since you are in the UK, maybe some UK forum members will have some recommendations for you on how to get her comfortable with the great outdoors.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I prefer to keep mine indoors, we live too close to a fast road and the neighbor has a dog who is a confirmed cat-killer.
If kitty doesn't want to go outside, don't make her. If you want to leave a door open and encourage her to sit outside with you, let it be on her terms. Perhaps she prefers to be 'retired' and remain an indoor kitty.

I will let my housecats outside occasionally, only with supervision, never alone and usually for less than 5min at a time. It is enough for them to roll in the dust or on the concrete, chew some grass, sniff some plants and investigate near their door to home.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Many people on here will just say to keep the cat in. Its a very personal decision but its worth noting that - I think - there is more danger for US cats in terms of being killed by wildlife etc than in the UK so the risks of letting your cat out in the UK is possibly a little different. The only real risk is cars (and perhaps the odd fox) but I guess you know all that.

I'd let my cat outside but sadly I can't because he is FIV+ 

Anyway. My Mum has a cat called Felix. He has always been scared of the outside world and would not venture out at all for a long time. Eventually she stopped trying to persuade him, just left the door open and he popped out there on his own terms. Never on his own - only with Liam his brother (RIP) or more recently Benji the dog - but he does venture outside.

Just leave the door open and go about your business. I bet curiosity will get the better of her eventually and she will nip on out.

I've read that often its a good idea to let your cat out just before its time for dinner so they don't wonder off very far due to the rumbly tummy so that might be a good way to proceed initially 

As a side note: If you do get worried about kitties safety (a valid concern - there are pros and cons in letting your cat out to roam) there are alternatives like a outdoor cat enclosure. I think Jeanie has a link that may be of help. And in fact, your kitty might feel safer in there and it be the best of both worlds. She gets a taste of the outdoor while feeling (and being) 100% safe.


----------



## sophiecat (Mar 22, 2008)

oh its perfectly safe to let my cat out where i live. And to be honest she can't jump (shes too fat LOL) so she wouldn't get further than my back garden as its enclosed for my Rabbit. 
I do think animals such as cats should be allowed to roam free as that is their nature. But if she doesn't want to then im not going to force her  

thankyou for the replies. I think ill keep her as an indoor cat so long as she is happy with that.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

pussygalore said:


> thankyou for the replies. I think ill keep her as an indoor cat so long as she is happy with that.


I'm sure she will be perfectly happy as long as there are things like interactive toys, cat trees, play time etc. Many cats live a happy contented life indoors. But if your garden is enclosed, if you left the door open for long enough I would be wiling to bet she would poke her head out eventually. I love seeing Felix outside in Mums garden. He has a lot of fun out there -he just never wants to go anywhere else (probably wise too - seeing as he is tiny and quite elderly).

Toby is a really timid cat and yet even he has been known to escape into the big wide world. 

Wish I could have an enclosed garden for Toby. That would be ideal


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Definitely on her own terms! Just leave a window open or something. Cats love open windows & fresh air...that's a good place to start a comfort level.


----------



## sophiecat (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah ill try leaving the window open. thats a good idea. 
Im happy for her to stay indoors if that makes her happy though.  
she has plenty of company all day and she prefers to sleep in the day to be honest. 
She tends to be more alert in the evening - maybe thats when i should offer her the great outdorrs - but then i would frett that she wasn't in when it got dark so that wouldn't do :lol: 
gosh i never thought a cat could be such a worry - i thought they 'fended for themselves'' - thats what everyone always says lol


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

pussygalore said:


> gosh i never thought a cat could be such a worry - i thought they 'fended for themselves'' - thats what everyone always says lol


They do! Its the nervous humans that have the worry! If it really is that safe in your back garden, leave the door open when you go outside, leave a window open to the back garden. When kitty is ready, kitty will go :wink:


----------

